# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Dtecter la dconnexion TCP

## gaetan13

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci, aprs 1h de recherche internet toujours aucun rsultat qui fonctionne. Je n'arrive pas a dtecter la dconnexion de mon socket.

J'ai essaye en regardant la taille de ce qu'il reoit, le tcpclient.connected.....
Sans rsultat ! 

Merci

----------


## Pol63

en cas de dconnexion, l'event de rception de donne est dclench et il y a une subtilit qui fait qu'on sait que c'est une dconnexion
je ne sais plus trop laquelle, peut etre 0 octets recus, enfin tu peux chercher/tester avec un point d'arret et une dconnexion

----------


## gaetan13

Comme a, qu'en pensez vous ? :


```
If reader.EndOfStream = False
```

Edit :  Marche pas --" J'en ai eu l'impression mais a passait dans une exception...

----------


## gaetan13

Quand j'essaie de lire ce qu'il reoit il me met l'exception puisqu'il a t dco... Comment faire du coup pour voir s'il reoit 0 ?

----------


## Pol63

ce n'est pas une rception d'un 0 mais un nombre d'octet  lire qui vaut 0, il ne faut pas lire justement, il y a doit y avoir une proprit avec le nombre d'octets reus

----------


## gaetan13

Je trouve pas justement --" C'est a que je recherche...

Quelqu'un a une solution ? Merci  ::calim2::

----------


## Pol63

sur la classe socket (tcpclient.client) la fonction EndReceive retourne un integer qui est le nombre d'octets reus (la fonction Receive aussi apparemment)

----------


## gaetan13

Merci,
Pour la fonction receive, a met la mme erreur vu que c'est deco il peu pas lire... Et pour le endreceive je ne sais pas quoi mettre comme IAsyncResult. :/

----------


## Pol63

le end receive ne fonctionne que si tu as appel beginreceive avant, c'est un systme de callback pas simple pour les dbutants

la fonction receive si tu l'appeles une fois la connexion faite, est bloquante jusqu' l'arrive de donnes


```
dim nb = sock.receive
```

quand ca se dbloque je ne pense pas que ca plante et il faudrait donc vrifier  ce moment l si nb vaut 0

----------


## gaetan13

```

```

BUG  la ligne 2. J'ai fais des tests avec tout ce que j'ai pu trouver, jamais de rsultat...

----------

